# Exhaust system question



## Codo_Cruze (May 11, 2016)

It's really not that loud I took the stock exhaust from the cat back off now I'm running 2.5 inch straight pipe from the cat back and it's not loud until you want it to be, but if I was you try the muffler delete first see how the resonator sounds then go from there


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Go to gmpartsdirect.com and learn how much money you are throwing away just to get a tad more bit of noise.

Then you have cops that don't pick on ambulances, semi's, jet airliners, or motorcycles, but have one tiny little hole in a tiny four banger engine like the Cruze in the muffler, will write you up.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Lkinder917 said:


> Can I get some input on putting a cat back on my 2014 LT. I talked to the local mechanic and he said leave the stock piping because it is stainless. He will then cut out the muffler and weld a pipe straight out the back and add a tip. I want the res cut out also but he suggested I make that decision after the muffler is out because it will be louder. I like the turbo spool sound and the low grumble without the resorator or muffler, but how loud will it actually be and I've only seen videos that show low rpm ranges of straight pipe cat backs. I'm leaving in the cats due to state inspection.


I have the zzp catless dp and catless mp with the factory muffler and love it. It is slightly louder over stock at idle and can hear the turbine at the exhaust pipe. You mentioned that you like the "turbo spool" with mine you can hear every revolution that turbine makes at idle, under load and standing behind it.. I would start at the front at work your way back, its a lot easier to convert back to stock if you don't like it, you won't draw attention to yourself, won't sound like rice, sounds amazing and more efficient in the process.. On inspection day just loosen the clamp around the the dp at the manifold, loosen the O2 sensor, then the 3 bolts that connect the end of the mp to the muffler piping. If i have a lift I can swap them out and back to stock in about 15 min and around 30 if I have to lay on the ground.

Zzp has a dp and mp combo on their site for a couple hundred bucks worst case, you don't like it, convert it back to stock, post it on here for sale, get your money back and go the adding strait pipe route. You will be very happy with the dp mp route!!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NickD said:


> Go to gmpartsdirect.com and learn how much money you are throwing away just to get a tad more bit of noise.
> 
> Then you have cops that don't pick on ambulances, semi's, jet airliners, or motorcycles, but have one tiny little hole in a tiny four banger engine like the Cruze in the muffler, will write you up.


You would have to hear it in person, the Dodge Dart and Fiat Abarth would be the same db range stock as taking the rear muffler off the Cruze. These cars are turbocharged like the 2 i mentioned above so that quiets them down a little bit. Delete all resonators and cats and it will be as loud as you say. 
The stock system is there for people who want their cars to only make the sound of moving air back there.


----------



## Codo_Cruze (May 11, 2016)

Hey guys I'm already running a 2.5 cat back straight pipe do you think it will be too loud with the mid pipe and die pipe from zzp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lkinder917 (May 6, 2016)

I cut out the muffler and it sounds great. Not one bit ricey. I may cut the res out too but I'm pretty happy with just the muffler off. All my friends and people that hear the car say it sounds just like a wrx sti.


----------



## Lkinder917 (May 6, 2016)

NickD said:


> Go to gmpartsdirect.com and learn how much money you are throwing away just to get a tad more bit of noise.
> 
> Then you have cops that don't pick on ambulances, semi's, jet airliners, or motorcycles, but have one tiny little hole in a tiny four banger engine like the Cruze in the muffler, will write you up.


It was 50 bucks labor and 50 for a nice double walled tip. Couldn't have been cheaper


----------

